# Show your girlfreind/boyfreind



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll be more than happy to start. it's been one year as of last week.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

dam what's going on?? if this works here is the lovely Annie


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

She looks good as hell.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

heres innes boyfriends click me


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Death in # said:


> heres innes boyfriends click me


 what the f*ck was that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > heres innes boyfriends click me
> ...


 it's not the end of the world


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Guys please pay respect to GB14 thread and either contribute or leave it alone.

Thanx


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

congrats on the 1st year.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

me and rosy have been going good for almost 4 years now


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't have one of us together on disc, you all know what me and spongebob look like so here's my green eyed devil:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> heres innes boyfriends click me










you ass hole! i am his BF!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Cant say I have a gf right now but here is one of me and my exfiance. Goddam ring.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Cant say I have a gf right now but here is one of me and my exfiance. Goddam ring.


LOOOL

lets get pics of this ring.. i love jewellery. gratz dude.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > Cant say I have a gf right now but here is one of me and my exfiance. Goddam ring.
> ...


Best shot I guess.
Its a little over 2cttw.
The centerstone is 1.03ct VS2, E in color. V.Good Polish. V.Good Symmetry.
The center is a 58 faceted idealcut round brilliant and the surrounding 4 stones are 66 faceted Leo Shatner cut brilliants. All colorless. They are mounted in a custom molded 950 platinum setting. We both sell jewelry so thank god I didnt pay the 14500 retail value of it.

f*ck I miss that ring.......uhhh I mean her so bad.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

So I guess you'll be hookin' us P-fury guys/gals up with Jewelery when we want/need it for a good bargain eh!?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

beautiful man... verrrry nice.


----------



## p-owner (Apr 25, 2004)

what do you mean exfiance still with the ring??? get that back!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my ex-fiance gave the ring back when we broke up. thank god, cause i needed the dough, lol.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> my ex-fiance gave the ring back when we broke up. thank god, cause i needed the dough, lol.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im allways camera man.. i dont let ANYONE touch my Sony 828...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

1 of me and the gf

its been 3 years and 4 months


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

just her


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Just over 5 years now:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Peacock said:


> im allways camera man.. i dont let ANYONE touch my Sony 828...











Right now, this girl is thinking, "Why is that guy Neil following me through the park taking my picture. I should have submitted that restraining order I filled out."


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

here is the girl i just split up with...were still talking but i donno if i can handle her sh*t anymore...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

goingbig14 said:


> dam what's going on?? if this works here is the lovely Annie


 She is pretty for an asian girl..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > im allways camera man.. i dont let ANYONE touch my Sony 828...
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > here is the girl i just split up with...were still talking but i donno if i can handle her sh*t anymore...
> ...


 What the hell is up wit you and speaking?? No offense but...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

who f*cking cares...to him his own...so wut if cretin likes girls that are punk or have piercings...looks only go so far...personality also matters...just leave the guy alone


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

goingbig14 said:


> dam what's going on?? if this works here is the lovely Annie


 I've seen her in person and yes she is indeed HOT! Sorry bret i had to tell them!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Very Funny Bullsnake :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > heres innes boyfriends click me
> ...










dont be jelous
you know he gets passed around like a $1 bill


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > here is the girl i just split up with...were still talking but i donno if i can handle her sh*t anymore...
> ...


 you are a c*ck sucker.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Just over 5 years now:


 damn rich is one buttugly mofo!!! LOL.. jk..

5 years now huh.. damn long time.. married yet?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > here is the girl i just split up with...were still talking but i donno if i can handle her sh*t anymore...
> ...


 i don't see any pics of your girls...oh wait, you don't have any so shut your f*cking mouth.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > cretinHOP said:
> ...


 OWNED AGAIN!!!

LOOOOL


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > cretinHOP said:
> ...


 I haven't seen a pic of your girl Hyphen...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've posted many in previous threads. do a search.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Just over 5 years now:
> ...


Marriage is only a legal piece of paper to me, but I'm sure we'll take that step in time. We just have so much going on right now that it's the last thing on either of our minds. I don't want something big anyways, just a simple handfasting. We're practically married anyways, at least our bank account says so...


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> > dam what's going on?? if this works here is the lovely Annie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wtf:I'm not even asian and i found that just plain ol' fuk'd up


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

6 actual post of real bf/gf pics.. and the rest just off topic or flaming on each other.







You guys crack me up!!!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

here is a pic of my ex at my store visiting me..... we were together for 3 half yrs

we chill out sometimes (when my girl is out)


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn...she has that natural beauty


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Peacock said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > cretinHOP said:
> ...


 Btw Peacock he wasn't roasting your chick, he was roasting Cretin's!!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

> im allways camera man.. i dont let ANYONE touch my Sony 828...












Wow, Peacock, I've got to say that if that is your GF, I'm impressed!!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

actually she is f*cking beautifull..what because someone has a lip pericing they arent accepted? funny thing is i bet she would kick your ass and just about any guys ass in this forum lol. If you cant accept someone for a minor difference do us all a favor and dont breed because we dont need anymore parentally labotomized assholes in this country and youre one of them. you wish you even had a girl like this she is one of the most beautifull girls ive ever seen and has an amazing body and is smart. too bad all you see is metal...prick


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 HE KNOWS he was posting his oppinion jesus christ you proved how f*cking stupid you were now move on.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Dude!! you seriously need to chill out!!!

Like god damn it just seems as though he took offense to that comment so I was letting him know, because if you look at the order of the posts that comment was made after Peacock posted pics of his chick!!

And if that chick you posted is the same as the one with the blue hair that you posted on another topic, she is kinda cute!! Just my opinion though!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> actually she is f*cking beautifull..what because someone has a lip pericing they arent accepted? funny thing is i bet she would kick your ass and just about any guys ass in this forum lol. If you cant accept someone for a minor difference do us all a favor and dont breed because we dont need anymore parentally labotomized assholes in this country and youre one of them. you wish you even had a girl like this she is one of the most beautifull girls ive ever seen and has an amazing body and is smart. too bad all you see is metal...prick


 Ive stated my veiws on your steel head gf.

We all hope you have a whale of a time.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> actually she is f*cking beautifull..what because someone has a lip pericing they arent accepted? funny thing is i bet she would kick your ass and just about any guys ass in this forum lol. If you cant accept someone for a minor difference do us all a favor and dont breed because we dont need anymore parentally labotomized assholes in this country and youre one of them. you wish you even had a girl like this she is one of the most beautifull girls ive ever seen and has an amazing body and is smart. too bad all you see is metal...prick


It's all on what you like. I think chicks like this are super sexy:


















So does my b/f. I know he'd take a pierced and tattooed Suicide Girl over a supermodel or centerfold anyday. Don't let these guys get you down.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

LIKE ZILLA HAS SAID THIS THREAD HAS GONE OF THE TRACKS,AND LIKE MANY HAS SAID EACH TO THERE OWN,BUT STICK TO THE ORIGINAL THREAD

POST YOUR BITCHES LOL


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

sh*t, arrons from Pen. He's probably never seen an asian girl in person. Surley he has no idea what their abilities are!!







Ineedchana, no problem. She is a great girl and i'm proud to have her as my girfreind. Matter of fact here's another pic on the dwon to sea world.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol sorry...thats what staying up till 4:30am...being pissed off/stressed out will do to you i get real pissed real fast without thinking sometimes.no one is getting me down i just have a problem letting peoples comments slide when their comments i find are kinda against what i think is right. i am hyperactively defensive aboutw hat i believe in. and when someone has a problem with someone else being different it really pisses me off because its their right its not about me.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

goingbig14 said:


> sh*t, arrons from Pen. He's probably never seen an asian girl in person. Surley he has no idea what their abilities are!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy sh*t! how tall are you?
or how tall is she?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

asian girls are cute but they are tiny mostly and id be so worried id hug em too hard lol i have hugged my women too hard sometimes they always make funny noises <ochy> im such a good cuddler though..anywas yeah im drinking..man you know what i think is beautifull? honesty weither it be honest self expression or care or the moment where a girl lets her guard down and you see it in her eyes its some beautiful sh*t. its very rare you find someone that is that way alot..its sad too. ive dated different types of girls and some pretty hot..some chubby some skinny.. i see so many everywhere that are "hot"...but what i dont see everywhere is someone really being who they are now that my friends is beauty and like something so rare should be cared for







.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ACK!! FLIPFLOPS!!!

YUUUUUUUUUCK!

wtf is up with girls showing off their feet.. jesus christ thats horrible.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> actually she is f*cking beautifull..what because someone has a lip pericing they arent accepted? funny thing is i bet she would kick your ass and just about any guys ass in this forum lol. If you cant accept someone for a minor difference do us all a favor and dont breed because we dont need anymore parentally labotomized assholes in this country and youre one of them. you wish you even had a girl like this she is one of the most beautifull girls ive ever seen and has an amazing body and is smart. too bad all you see is metal...prick


wind ya neck in !!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> ACK!! FLIPFLOPS!!!
> 
> YUUUUUUUUUCK!
> 
> wtf is up with girls showing off their feet.. jesus christ thats horrible.










i feel the same way


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Here are some of me and my hubby...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > here is the girl i just split up with...were still talking but i donno if i can handle her sh*t anymore...
> ...


 Ummmm....
I think the girls that Cretin are posting are beautiful.
The Blue banged girl is amazing!


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

which on it u and witch one is your husband im just kidding


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

peacock, your g/f looks alot like my english teacher... wierd


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i only have a pic of my girl in paint format and i cant upload it


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

open it in MS paint and resale it as a jpg.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

gotya









or not... fug, ill figure it out


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> Here are some of me and my hubby...


 AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..happy pics


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> peacock, your g/f looks alot like my english teacher... wierd


 i think his girl is very pretty and seems is dosed with a healthy attitude haha she looks like that girl from the witch show there lol with the talking cat


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > peacock, your g/f looks alot like my english teacher... wierd
> ...


 yea i never said my english teacher wasnt hot









and sabrina the teenage witch is bangin!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > cretinHOP said:
> ...


 No, its just that I have a new computer and my scanner doesnt work on this one..ass


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my cutie


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

is she playing dress up shutter?? she is wearing so many pearls ...and it reminds me of when my little sister puts on my moms jewelry :laugh:

u got a cutie there buddy also wondering if she got a ....tongue ring?

mine has an earing on her tongue....and she knows what to do wit it


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> is she playing dress up shutter?? she is wearing so many pearls ...and it reminds me of when my little sister puts on my moms jewelry :laugh:
> 
> u got a cutie there buddy also wondering if she got a ....tongue ring?
> 
> mine has an earing on her tongue....and she knows what to do wit it


 yea she found some old pearls and was taking pics, idk shes crazy

nope no tongue ring though


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> mine has an earing on her tongue....and she knows what to do wit it


 Must...not....quote....Robin Williams.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've posted this one before - me and Furgwa at our grad in 2002.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> peacock, your g/f looks alot like my english teacher... wierd


 you rail her?

sure hope so!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

delirium said:


> Here are some of me and my hubby...


 dude, you married a hippy!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

hyphen said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some of me and my hubby...
> ...


 hahaha... no, a musician and an electrical engineer.
Musicians are all I can attract


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 im not a Musician.......


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > peacock, your g/f looks alot like my english teacher... wierd
> ...


 hahahah yea right... maybe later this year


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i dont have a pic of me and my baby but u all know her.......

serena williams lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delirium said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 As well as all of CM [the guys of course]. You dont have the MILF title for nothing


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


hahaha... I didn't even know what that meant when they changed my title to that :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delirium said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 Its from American Pie, meaning Mom I'd Like to F**k


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> im not a Musician.......


 You play piano right?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its from American Pie, meaning Mom I'd Like to F**k


 What a title to have.... lol
I gotta have them change that


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 sure bud. keep throwin them excuses out there. it's all i ever seem to hear from you anyway. it's okay, i'm sure you'll find a girl one day.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Peacock said:


> ACK!! FLIPFLOPS!!!
> 
> YUUUUUUUUUCK!
> 
> wtf is up with girls showing off their feet.. jesus christ thats horrible.


 LOL....peacock has a thing against hair and ladys feet! I take it you dont like hairy feet?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 so true so true

go hyphen go


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

yikes yikes yikes................... whoooooooooahahahaha


----------

